# Αποδώ κι αποκεί



## nickel (Oct 23, 2008)

Τα φέραμε αποδώ,
τα φέραμε αποκεί,
άντε ξανά τα ίδια,
τα ίδια απ’ την αρχή.​Διάβασα πρωί πρωί μεσημεριάτικα το σημερινό κείμενο της Άσπρης Λέξης (ήρθε μετά και ένα «Από κει και η μάρκα της μπύρας» εδώ μέσα και με αποτελείωσε).

Λέει λοιπόν η Άσπρη Λέξη της ημέρας:

*από δω ή από 'δω;* 
Σύμφωνα με τη σχολική Γραμματική τα _δω_, _κει_ αποτελούν εναλλακτικούς τύπους των _εδώ_, _εκεί_ που χρησιμοποιούνται κυρίως στον προφορικό λόγο. Με βάση το σκεπτικό αυτό, δε χρειάζεται να σημειωθεί απόστροφος πριν από τα δω, κει, η οποία να υποκαθιστά το ε.

Παραδείγματα χρήσης του _από δω_: από δω και στο εξής. _Από δω και μπρος. Πώς από δω; Από δω η Μαρία._ Παραδείγματα χρήσης του _από κει_: _από κει και πέρα. Η θέα από κει είναι εντυπωσιακή._ Παρόμοια: _θα έρθεις κατά δω; Καιρό είχες να φανείς κατά δω. Τράβηξα κατά κει. Κοιτάζουν προς τα δω. Έλα προς τα δω. Πήγαμε/τρέξαμε προς τα κει._​Δεν βρήκα πού ακριβώς τα λέει αυτά η σχολική Γραμματική, αλλά και στο σπίτι μου μπορεί να ’ναι το αλάτι μπρος στα μάτια μου και να μην το βλέπω. Δεν ενοχλούν τα «Κοιτάζουν προς τα δω» ή «Έλα προς τα δω» ή «Πάμε προς τα κει», όπως δεν ενοχλεί το «Ήρθα να σε δω».

Ας μην ξεχνάμε όμως ότι, όταν βγήκαν στη γύρα τα «δω» και «κει» χωρίς το αρχικό φωνήεν και χωρίς την απόστροφο της αφαίρεσης, ακόμα κι όταν έγραφε ο Τριανταφυλλίδης τη γραμματική του, είχαν επάνω τους και μια περισπωμένη μέχρι απέναντι. Σήμερα, απογυμνωμένα από το τονικό σημάδι, δίπλα σε λέξεις με τόνο που προφέρονται χωρίς τόνο, είναι ένα θέαμα γελοίο. Τι λένε οι δάσκαλοι στα παιδιά ή στους ξένους που μαθαίνουν ελληνικά; Ξέρεις, αυτό δεν το λέμε «απόδο κι απόκι», μην κοιτάς πώς γράφεται. (Και «κατά κει» το κατάκοιτο γατάκι.)

Κοιτάζω στο ΛΚΝ, στο _εδώ_ και στο _εκεί_, και αλιεύω όλα αυτά τα «καθιερωμένα» (βρίθει το διαδίκτυο) αλλά παραταύτα απαίσια:
_
Αν έχεις χρόνο, πέρνα κι από δω. / Φύγε από δω! / Από δω ξεκίνησε η πορεία. / Μη φύγετε από δω! / Από δω υψώνεται ο Όλυμπος. / Κατά δω. / Έτρεξε κατά δω. / Από δω παρακαλώ! / Είμαι από δω / η καταγωγή μου είναι από δω. / Να σας συστήσω: από δω ο κύριος τάδε κι από δω ο κύριος δείνα. / O κύριος από δω είναι φίλος παλιός. / O κύριος από δω μας ενοχλεί. / από δω και μπρος. / Από δω και μπρος / πέρα θα είμαι στο πλευρό σου. / από δω κι από κει, από διάφορα μέρη. / από δω τον είχα, από κει τον είχα, τον κατάφερα. / από δω παν κι οι άλλοι: Πήρε τα δανεικά κι από δω παν κι οι άλλοι. / Για άκουσε δω!_ (αυτό σώζεται από το νόμο της τρισυλλαβίας)

_Από κει ξεκίνησε. / Μη φύγετε από κει. / Πέρνα κι από κει να τους δεις. / Από κει είναι δέκα λεπτά με τα πόδια. / Από κει σίγουρα έχετε μαγευτική θέα. / Έτρεξε κατά κει. / Περάστε προς τα κει, παρακαλώ. / Από κει κατάγεται. / O κύριος από κει μας ενοχλεί. / Εσείς από κει να μας αδειάζετε τη γωνιά. / από δω τον είχα από κει τον είχα. / να πάει από κει που ήρθε._

Να φτιάξουμε και παιδικό ποίημα: Η κυρία από δω / είν’ η θεια μου η Χταπόδω.

Και όμως στο ΛΚΝ έχει ολόκληρα λήμματα με 12 και 14 αράδες για το αποκεί και το αποδώ (και το αποπάνω, το αποκάτω, το απέξω κ.ά. τέτοια). Αλλά γέμισαν το _εδώ_ και το _εκεί_ με αυτά τα τονικά τέρατα.

Τι κάνει το ΛΝΕΓ; Στον κόσμο του αυτό. Η δική μου έκδοση αγνοεί την ύπαρξη του _δω_ και του _κει_. Στο λήμμα _εδώ_ ξεφεύγει μόνο ένα πονηρό «έλα προς τα (ε)δώ». Πιστεύει ότι όλοι λέμε «Από εδώ και μπρος». Στο _εκεί_ υπάρχει ένα «κατά ’κεί» — και είναι προτιμότερη η τίμια και δηλωμένη με την απόστροφο αφαίρεση που κρατάει τον τόνο. Στο Ορθογραφικό γίνεται μια παραχώρηση και περιλαμβάνεται, μόνο κι έρημο, ένα «αποδώ». Το Σχολικό μάς τα χαλάει. Το φωτογραφίζω γιατί είναι αριστούργημα το _*’δω*_ και το *από ’δω κι από κει*, του είδους «τι κάνουμε τώρα με τούτα ’δώ;».







Για να παρηγορηθώ κάνω ένα τρελό ψάξιμο στο Α του Γεωργακά και αντιγράφω από τα λήμματα και από τα παραδείγματά του. Δεν χρειάζεται να τα διαβάσετε. Απλώς θέλω να γεμίσω το διαδίκτυο με _αποδώ_ και με _αποκεί_. Θάνατος στο «από δω» και στο «από κει»! Στον εξαπόδω εξαποδώ.

Λήμματα με πολλά παραδείγματα:
αποδώ
αποδώ έξω
αποδώθε
αποδώ μεριά
αποδώ μέσα
αποδωπέρα
αποκεί
αποκεί απάνω
αποκειδά
αποκειδανά
αποκεί εμπρός
αποκεί έξω
αποκείθε
αποκεί και πέρα
αποκεικάτω
αποκεί κ’ έπειτα
αποκεί μεριά
αποκειμέσα
αποκειπάνω
αποκειπέρα
αποκειχάμω​
Παραδείγματα σε άλλα λήμματα του Α:
επήγαμε και μεις αποδώ να δώσουμε αγιούτο 
άδειασέ (άδειαζέ) μας τη γωνιά! (syn φεύγα or φύγε αποδώ)
άιντε αποδώ, φύγε!
ο κοινωνικός χωρισμός αποδώ μορφωμένων και αποκεί βιομηχανικού και αγροτικού πλήθους είναι σχεδόν ακέρια συντελεσμένος
κι εγώ αποδώ· κι ανάμεσα η αλαλαχή του δρόμου (Karthaios)
θα ονομάζουν αποδώ κ’ εμπρός αλεξίκακο (προφυλαχτή από το κακό) τον Eρμή (Stavrou)
αποδώ παν κι οι άλλοι (or κι άλλοι) (λήμμα άλλος)
άμε αποδώ!
ώρες δουλεύει ανάγυρα το μάτι του· ψάχνει αποδώ, ψάχνει αποκεί, μα δε βλέπει τίποτα (Nintas)
αποδώ κ’ εμπρός μας περιμένουν ανηφορικές στροφές η μια κοντά στην άλλη (Varelas)
στους δρόμους οι μασκαράδες ουρλιάζουνε, με τραβούν αποκεί αποδώ (GAlithersis)
άπαγε … (syn μακριά αποδώ)
πήγαινε αποδώ, παλιοτραμπούκο, αλήθεια κι απαλήθεια (GIoannou)
με τις απευχές ή αποτροπές ζητούμε ν’ απομακρύνουμε με το λόγο ένα κακό (π.χ. κούφια η ώρα, μακριά αποδώ, θεός φυλάξοι) (Loukatos)
όλες οι φυλές του Iσραήλ, που πέρασαν αποδώ, είχαν απολωλαθεί από τον τόπο κι από τις κοπελιές του (Moskovis)
κανένας μας αποδώ και πέρα δεν έχει την ειδική πείρα· θα αυτοσχεδιάζουμε (TAthanasiadis)

ύστερα ξεπροβάλλει μεσ’ αποκεί ο μύθος, ακρότατο αποτέλεσμα της ποιητικής δημιουργίας (Palam)
το πέρασμα αποκεί μου έρχεται ανάζερβα
αποκεί και πέρα αρχίζει ανηφορικά το βουνό, όχι όμως απότομα (Bakalakis)
καλά, άντε σύρε τώρα αποκεί που ’ρθες (Megas)
αψηλώνει το οβριόπουλο στην άκρη της απλωταριάς να μάσει ένα τσαμπί και πέφτει αποκεί που ’λειπε το κάγκελο (Papatsonis)
αποκεί έρχουνται τ’ αρβανιτόσκυλα; αποκεί θα πάμε (Petsalis, adapted)
πήρα να τριγυρίσω αποκεί μεριά, σκεπασμένος μ’ ένα σκούρο ύφασμα, για να μην ασπροβολώ στους δρόμους (Valdaseridis)
μικρά συμπαθητικά αντικείμενα .. ασκημίζουνε μόλις οι άνθρωποι τα πάρουνε αποκεί που βρίσκουνται (LAkritas)
αποκεί και πέρα αρχίζει η ατέρμονη των νερών έκταση, ο μεγάλος Aτλαντικός ωκεανός (Ouranis)
περνούσαν αποκεί ατσίγγανοι με τις αρκούδες τους (Venezis)
κάθε μέρα το πρωί γύριζα πάλι στο υπόστεγο, σα να ’τανε μια εξιλέωση το πέρασμά μου αποκεί, μια αυτοτιμωρία (KPolitis)​


----------



## cythere (Nov 19, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Μία ερώτηση σχετικά με το θέμα: το _από 'δώ _και το _από 'κεί _θεωρούνται λάθος;


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2008)

Κάθε άλλο. Αυτές είναι οι εκδοχές που κανένας δεν μπορεί να αμφισβητήσει. Αλλά έτσι, με τόνο στα* ’δώ* και_* ’κεί*_.


----------



## cythere (Nov 19, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, νικέλ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2018)

Όταν αφαιρείται ένα φωνήεν από την αρχή (αφαίρεση) ή το τέλος (έκθλιψη, αποκοπή) μιας λέξης, συνήθως στη θέση του φωνήεντος μπαίνει απόστροφος. Παλιότερα γράφαμε «δώστο», τώρα γράφουμε «δώσ’ το». Αν μια δισύλλαβη λέξη μείνει μονοσύλλαβη μετά την έκκρουση, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα χάσει και το τονικό σημάδι της. Γράφουμε στις περιπτώσεις αποκοπής:

*δώσ’ μου, φέρ’ το, ρίξ’ τα, άσ’ την, κάν’ το, πάρ’ τα, κόφ’ το, πιάσ’ τον, βάλ’ τα.*
Σχετικά και στο: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?4207

Με αυτόν τον τρόπο καταλαβαίνουμε και τη διαφορά εκφοράς ανάμεσα σε *θα ’ρθει* και *θα ’ρθεί* (Διαβάζονται: θάρθει και θαρθεί).
Σχετική συζήτηση: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?534-Αν-είναι-να-ρθει-θέ-να-ρθεί&p=4344&viewfull=1#post4344

Το Χρηστικό τα λέει λίγο (έως πολύ) μπερδεμένα και ίσως φταίει το ότι στηρίχτηκαν σε σώματα κειμένων και όχι σε τήρηση των κανόνων κάποιας γραμματικής:
Δώσ’ του την αγάπη μου. (Ωραίο)
Κάντο/καν’ το όπως σου λέω. (Κανένα από τα δύο δεν είναι σύμφωνο με τη σχολική γραμματική.)
Άστον μόνο του. (Σαν τον Κούτσερ, ας πούμε.)
κόφτο και κόφ’ το
αν είναι να ’ρθει, θε να ’ρθεί

Αν και δεν βρίσκω ώρα να είμαι και στο Facebook, παρακολούθησα τη συζήτηση σε κάποια ομάδα σχετικά με τον τρόπο που γράφουμε *αποδώ* και *αποκεί* (έχει και το Χρηστικό χορταστικά λήμματα για τις δύο λέξεις). Μετέφερα στην ομάδα έμμεσα την άποψη ότι είναι λάθος να γράφουμε *από ’δω* ή *από ’κει*.

Δυστυχώς έτσι τα έχει το Χρηστικό στα λήμματα _εδώ_ και _εκεί_:
εδώ & (προφ.) δω κ. ’δω
εκεί & (προφ.) κει & ’κει
Θα πρέπει να ζητήσουμε να διορθωθούν σε επόμενη έκδοση.


----------



## nickel (Feb 22, 2018)

Και, φυσικά, *Φά’ τα όλα* και όχι... *Φάτα* όπως στο *Φάτα μοργκάνα*.

Χρειάστηκε να το γράψω κάπου και σκέφτηκα ότι δεν πρέπει να λείπει αποδώ.


----------

